

Brute force password-guessing attempts on SSH - yungchin
http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2012/01/06/brute-force-password-guessing-attempts-on-ssh/

======
pavel_lishin
Googling for "dark" and "ManualulIngineruluiMecanic" shows a lot of
user/password pairs. I'm guessing something is just going off of a list of
previously leaked usernames/passwords.

------
gvb
This has been going on for years. Idiots. To reduce the annoyance, you can use
fail2ban or run ssh on a non-standard port.

From 2007:

[http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/security/protect-ssh-
from-b...](http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/security/protect-ssh-from-brute-
force-password-cracking-attacks/349)

<http://lwn.net/Articles/255651/>

~~~
kbuck
It's even easier to just disable password authentication. SSH agent forwarding
makes public key authentication even more convenient.

------
willvarfar
speculation: standard trojan login?

